
Saving the Prized Chile That Grows Only in Oaxaca’s Mountains - extarial
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/oaxacan-chile-pepper
======
baxtr
Wow. What great story and what a great example of how one individual can have
a great impact while behaving very ethically. He could have easily made a high
margin exploiting the farmers

 _Isidro continues to live in Santiago Atitlán with his wife, two children,
and parents. He is entrepreneurial, and his agricultural projects have grown
to include avocado trees and 200 bee hives. Yet his love for pasillas
continues. “This year, we’re going to cultivate pasillas at another three
acres of land,” he says. “My family is happy, and when the producers get the
earnings they deserve, [that] makes me happy too.”_

------
tspike
I'm surprised the coyotes went so quietly.

~~~
totalZero
Why? Just because the name sounds menacing doesn't mean they are anything but
arbitrageurs. Take away the market inefficiency by providing more accurate
sale price information to the producers, and there really isn't an opportunity
for them any more. Their business was exploitation, but that's not quite the
same thing as extortion.

------
inferiorhuman
Somewhat related: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/04/23/the-hunt-
for-m...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/04/23/the-hunt-for-mexicos-
heirloom-beans)

